# white roller pigeon



## tousenglor (Mar 2, 2007)

*Delete Please*

Hello Everyone Can You Tell Someone To Delete This Post Please


----------



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

The sight of an all white roller kit breaking in unison is breath taking indeed. I will not argue with you. LOL However, do not get caught up with colors, like many roller flyers say, "if you breed for color you will lose the roll."

If you want great performers you must ALWAYS choose quality of roll above all else. Just something to keep in mind when you're buying your birds. GL


----------



## tousenglor (Mar 2, 2007)

*white roller pigeons*

that is true, i have found many white rollers online, i have try contacting them with no reply in return. i have heard or two bloodline that are said to be good white rollers those are *platz rollers* and *white heat rollers*, in the end i had no luck looking them up by my self so now i must ask you guys about them. if you know anything please post reply on here


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

tousenglor said:


> that is true, i have found many white rollers online, i have try contacting them with no reply in return. i have heard or two bloodline that are said to be good white rollers those are *platz rollers* and *white heat rollers*, in the end i had no luck looking them up by my self so now i must ask you guys about them. if you know anything please post reply on here



white heat rollers arent white.
they are a line made by higgin? i think.
but they are not white.

you can get whites easily.
buy some of rick mees birds, they have white and they roll no doubt. rick mee has an account here also.
im pretty sure breeding two bell necks will get you some whites sooner or later.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

and those whites they claim to preform online are not rollers they are crossed to get thoses colors. so dont waist your money on those.


----------



## tousenglor (Mar 2, 2007)

fresnobirdman said:


> white heat rollers arent white.
> they are a line made by higgin? i think.
> but they are not white.
> 
> ...


so how much would rick mee's rollers be, and how would i contact him. i am not too familiar with this forum


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

google rick mee rollers


----------



## tousenglor (Mar 2, 2007)

*$500 rick mee roller*

so i google rick mee's roller, and his website came up. looked though it and think i saw some white rollers, but not positive about them. how would i know he still have some left, because most of the site i try contacting i never get a reply back from them. expensive birds, maybe *TOO MUCH for me.

are there anyone else who has wite roller that can perform too*


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

i think a few other people have them but i dont think they are selling them,
rick sells his youngs for 50 each, 500 are for older birds i think,

theres a site calles roller-pigeon.com
you can go there and ask around but dont say that you want whites only or they will call you a color breeder.


----------



## tousenglor (Mar 2, 2007)

i know i think thats what most people call me already. i don't care. i got a buddie who raise paper/ped rolllers only, i am going to ask him to give me some of his youngtser when he has extra. ****a chicken feet is good, first time eating it you guys and gals shoud try some hahaha. any way i'll send rick an email about his youngster since you say they are aout $50. ik thanks guy you were alot of help. 

if you guys have more info then just email me at [email protected].


----------



## tousenglor (Mar 2, 2007)

*Delete Please*

Hello Everyone Can You Tell Someone To Delete This Post


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

tousenglor said:


> Hello Everyone Can You Tell Someone To Delete This Post


The forum administrators don't delete threads.


----------

